# turn signal wiring



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The bulbs themselves are dual mode with seperate wiring in the bulb itself for your running/park lights or braking/turning.

And then of course 2 of the 4 are dual purpose as brake OR turn signal. This is managed by the BCM.

So there is no turn signal wire. But most of those led strip things work fine with the dual purpose wire.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

shadow_007201 said:


> i have a 2016.5 cruze new body style im installing a led strip light, bit having trouble figuring out which wire is the brake light turn signal and running night i have a black wire grey wire and a red wire. Need help trying to figure out which one is which.


Where are the three wires you mention? Where are you installing the LED strip?

Chiltons provides multiple drawings without adequate description of the differences, but one of them shows:

Red = tail/stop
Black = ground/return
Violet/Gray = Tail/Stop Light Left
Gray/Brown = Tail/Stop Light Right

Is there a stripe on your grey wire?

Presumably, red is for the parking/running filament in the tail light bulb.

Doug

.


----------



## shadow_007201 (May 5, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The bulbs themselves are dual mode with seperate wiring in the bulb itself for your running/park lights or braking/turning.
> 
> And then of course 2 of the 4 are dual purpose as brake OR turn signal. This is managed by the BCM.
> 
> So there is no turn signal wire. But most of those led strip things work fine with the dual purpose wire.


The led strip starts on the drivers side and runs across the rear bumper and lower trunk lid. there is only 3 wires no stripe


----------

